# Cannon Image Software



## USCRugbyNo1 (Apr 4, 2014)

Hey guys,

I installed the EOS digital solutions disk and I have to reduce some images from 10 MB to 6MB.

It installed a lot of software and I have no clue which one to use and how to do it.

Suggestions?


----------



## Gavjenks (Apr 4, 2014)

Free Online Picture Resizer - Crop and Resize photos, images, or pictures online for FREE! just googled "image resizing" ... also apparently crops and rotates and does some basic filters.  Just the first link i clicked on, I'm sure you can find half a dozen others if this does not suit.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 4, 2014)

DPP


----------



## USCRugbyNo1 (Apr 4, 2014)

Gavjenks said:


> Free Online Picture Resizer - Crop and Resize photos, images, or pictures online for FREE! just googled "image resizing" ... also apparently crops and rotates and does some basic filters.  Just the first link i clicked on, I'm sure you can find half a dozen others if this does not suit.




Last time I asked this question, everyone told me to install the Canon software and no ta 3rd party software. LOL


----------



## NjStacker22 (Apr 4, 2014)

I have a tool that I downloaded a while back. It was free and goes right into my 'Right Click' menu. I don't know the name of it off the top of my head but I can find out when I get home in a few hours.


----------



## Dao (Apr 4, 2014)

The one I used in the past was DPP (Digital Photo Professional) especially when I was taking product photos with my computer (tethering).   But now I use Lightroom most of the time.


----------



## USCRugbyNo1 (Apr 5, 2014)

That would be great!


----------



## USCRugbyNo1 (Apr 6, 2014)

Am I in the wrong forum?

Should I use the digital photo professional?  Does that allow me to re-size the images to 6 megs?


----------



## Dao (Apr 7, 2014)

USCRugbyNo1 said:


> Am I in the wrong forum?
> 
> Should I use the digital photo professional?  Does that allow me to re-size the images to 6 megs?



You can use DPP to re-size image and it support batch processing.  For example, you an process all the tagged images and processing them all at once based on your specs.  (includes image re-sizing)


----------



## USCRugbyNo1 (Apr 16, 2014)

Dao said:


> USCRugbyNo1 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I in the wrong forum?
> ...



DDP is only showing me reduction of quality, not file size under batch?  Did I miss something?


----------



## lambertpix (Apr 16, 2014)

USCRugbyNo1 said:


> Dao said:
> 
> 
> > USCRugbyNo1 said:
> ...



It's been a while since I used DPP, but I believe it only lets you specify reduction in dimensions and/or quality, which imply a relative downsizing of the file, but not a specific size target (in terms of storage size).

If you really need to do this by storage size (vs. just resizing everything by x% or something arbitrary like that), I believe there are some alternatives that might work.  Lightroom's export function lets you limit file size to a certain threshold -- this setting is found under "File Settings" and it's available for JPG output only, as near as I can tell.

One of my favorite lightweight free image editing programs, Irfanview, is supposed to have a plugin called RIOT that will do what you want.

Here's a list of other free image editing tools -- there might be one in here that works, too:

16 Batch Image Processors and Editors ? Best of

Based on a quick scan of features, though, resizing to a specific size-on-disk seems to not be a very common feature.  This app looks like it supports it, though I've never tried it myself:

Photo-Freeware.net - BDSizer Download

Hope that helps.
​


----------



## KmH (Apr 16, 2014)

File size and image size are 2 different things.
If the file size of the originals is 10 Mb it sounds like the images are JPEG files.

Pixel dimensions define the *image* size.
The Quality setting controls the *file* size.
You cannot specify the file size but can reduce the file size by lowing the Quality setting.

I don't know if DPP uses a scale of 1-12, a scale of 1-100, or some other scale. But - there should be a preview function that tells you what a scale setting will reduce the files size to.


----------



## lambertpix (Apr 16, 2014)

KmH said:


> File size and image size are 2 different things.



Right.  I hope my answer was clear on that.



KmH said:


> Pixel dimension define the *image* size.
> The Quality setting controls the *file* size.



I think this is almost correct.  The quality setting _affects _the image size, but it doesn't _specify _an image size, so to the extent it controls it, it's only indirectly and imprecisely.



KmH said:


> But - there should be a preview function that tells you what a scale setting will reduce the files size to.



As I mentioned, I don't have DPP installed, since I use LR, but I googled images of DPP's save screen and I don't actually see that file size preview function.  Some of the free products above might have that, though.  Paint.net, for example, computes a file size as you change JPG quality settings, but it doesn't let you target a specific size, per se.  

I didn't see the OP specifically refer to needing batch-mode conversion capabilities, but it might be worth noting that this sort of preview is somewhat less useful in that case because you'd have to adjust your settings between each photo in order to target a specific size in MB, which sort of detracts from the utility of a batch mode.


----------



## USCRugbyNo1 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks for your replies.  Yes, I am editing JPEGS.


----------

